# Mesquite 12/4 10/4 8/4



## Bluestingray (Dec 30, 2015)

One old trunk. Therapeutic stress relief.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bluestingray (Dec 30, 2015)

Some final drying, few weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like some really neat looking wood
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2015)

I used to mill wood at a friends place and he had chickens, when we found the grubs the chickens where our friends, lol.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice wood!
Had to look outside and make sure none of mine was missing


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 1, 2016)

You can never have enough David!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Fresh cut wood slabs! And mesquite to boot! Happy New Year! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2016)

Bluestingray said:


> You can never have enough David!



That's for sure!


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 2, 2016)

Dave, look wut was given to me by one of them real estate seller people... and then he handed me a wad of cash. I'm like, I'll takr tree but give that to my kids ( helpers ).

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

